# need help from the pros, ID this crpyt



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

anyone got an ideas?
its been in the tank for 3 weeks and its growing at a steady pace. its the longer ruffled one.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Anybody would just be guessing. Many crypts look to similar to tell until they flower.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

While I do in some cases that is true, I don't feel that is the case at all with this particular variety. 

Name me any of the crypts that look similar to mine and at least that will give me a good start till it propagates and I can grow it in my emersed setup.

Its not thin or long enough to be crispatula, and I have some in the tank and its nothing alike. I thought maybe affins but I highly doubt it due to the length of the leaves and shape.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, if I had to guess I'd say balansae.
And I don't mean to imply I'm a pro but I do have a bunch of different varieties, and I stayed at Holiday inn once.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Aug 25, 2014)

Its possible some variation of balansae, but most pictures I see of balansae shows the plant being solid green and thin and long. Mine is none of those. More red / brown and wider and shorter.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

A reddish form is labeled Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae 'Red Lucanas': http://www.laboutiquedelacuario.com/Cryptocoryne-balansae-Red-Lucanas/en
and apparently there's really a lot of variation among the plants that match the description of var. balansae. There's also no clear demarcation between var. balansae and other varieties of the C. crispatula complex, such as C. crispatula var. flaccidifolia.
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bal/bal.html


----------

